# Opinions?



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*Possible Muscle aches?*

I took poor Buddy on a rather long walk today,to get out all that puppy energy,however now he seems to be limping,I am not sure from the walk or playing to rough with the other two dogs.
He isn't putting much pressure on his leg,and he groans. I massaged it,and moved it around,and he wasn't bothered by it. So I am thinking over worked muscles(this was his 2nd long walk,he was a chain dog before)
Is there anything I can do before I bring him in to the vet?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

just watch him and let him rest. i wouldnt bring him to the vet unless he's not putting any pressure on it or/and seems to be in pain. like yelping when you touch it or not walking at all.
dont waste your money just yet


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Skip the vet talk for now, give it about a week if theres still no improvement a vet visit might be needed. Overworking a dog can result in soreness just as if you over work yourself, you will become sore. Tomorrow i would allow for a "rest" day and do minimal exercising and walking, try to start with the exercising again on thursday and take it from there.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks. I just feel bad,he's not walking on it at all,it just kinda folds inward and he stumbles over. Yet,he is walking....well more like hopping. He wimpered a lot trying to move around lastnight,but he did make it off the bed himself.
Will just have to wait it out.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Let him rest. You can try some acv. I would skip the vet unless he can't walk or looks to be injured.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm wondering if he is knuckling over.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Xiahko said:


> I'm wondering if he is knuckling over.


Any pictures?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Post pics. How old is he?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm starting to think Buddy's leg issues is due to knuckling over.
I just want to get opinions of his legs. The people that had him before had him on a chain outside on the concrete,and were feeding him adult purina dog chow.

I know that can be a huge factor in how he is developing. Soooo. Here you go.



















Let me know if you need pics from a better angle.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dunno I cant really see it a closer shot upfront with him standing might be better the angle onthe last one he is in a shadow and hard to see that area, the lying down pic doesnt help much since they can hold ther paws funny when no weight  sorry I no help


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

No that helps. I'll wake the poor guys up and get a pic


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Get a clean front shot


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Tried,but puppies move to much. lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Any pictures?


I just posted another post in general. But I shall post here too.










I believe he is 3m


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya it does look slight like te start of it , shouldbe easily fixed this early though. there was a thread on it and someone had a good link on what to do I think it was lauren not sure though ill try and find it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38634-question-about-pup.html


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I saw searching for it,but didn't find it. I googled and got a little info,but I wanted to make sure with the people here,before I started his treatments.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38296-um-questions-please-help.html

Lauren aka Pitbullmamanatl posted on this thread and her response worked for this person.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38296-um-questions-please-help.html


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks I read them. I just wanted to know if people though he had the issue. I actually know how to help it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah he is starting to knuckle


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Crate rest no playing it is possible it is more than just a sore muscle he could have pulled something or soft tissue injure but both can be healed with time and crate rest. GNC makes pet products now carried by petsmart. They carry a dog aspirin that is cheap and I got a bottle just to try it out. It worked great for Bailey and her recent foot injury and helped with the pain and in convenient chewable tablets. I would do crate rest for 5 days with aspirin twice a day and he should be back on his way. The worst thing you can do is let him feel better tomorrow then run around and get hurt worse. Take it easy for 5 days and yes he will drive you nuts but worth getting him better.

GNC Pets Mega Dog Asprin for All Small Dogs - GNC PETS 1020873 - GNC


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you have a front view. I am not sure if it is knuckling, it looks more of just structure of how his front legs are.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

agreed, I cannot tell for sure if it is knuckling it looks more like structure and why I wanted to know age.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He is 3 months old now. It's hard to get a good pic,cause he hurt himself,when his right front leg went out infront of him,so he's currently not putting much pressure on it,and he doesn't want to stand cause it hurts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is not knuckling that is an acute injury. You said you went on a long walk how long is long?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He's running around now,but his legs still look funny. Long was like 30 min maybe?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Aw man,wish I read this before I came back home. Was right by a petsmart.
Thanks though. He has been on rest all day,and it seems to have helped some. He's walking better,but his legs just look odd still. I will wait till he is fully using both legs again,to take a good picture of them. until then,rest time it is!
Good thing he likes Bruno's crate.
I am still trying to convince his owner,that crate training is not cruel.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

too long for a 12 week old IMO I would let him grow more before that but again JMO and no running around.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Alright. I will cut down on the walking time. After he is all better.


----------

